# Caribbean charter - 16 people. Crewed plus bareboat?



## SabreNut (Oct 29, 2009)

We're looking to book a charter in the Caribbean this spring. We will have 4 families - 8 adults and 8 children aged from 8 to 16. We'd like a fairly high-end crewed charter - nice accomodations and plenty of toys, but are having a hard time finding a boat that can take that many people. Another thought was to book a smaller boat that can take 10 or 12 people, and then get a bareboat for the rest. The bareboat would just be for sleeping and side trips. I have a 42 foot boat of my own, and could captain the bareboat, but would prefer if the big boat would be willing to provide someone from their crew to drive it if we wanted. We would like the big boat to provide all meals for the people on the small boat, which seems like could be the sticking point in making this happen.

Has anyone heard of such a thing? 

- Dave


----------



## FarCry (Apr 21, 2007)

Can't say that I have heard of such a thing. If I understand you correctly your 2nd option is to have a crewed charter boat that sleeps 10-12 beyond the two crew you are requesting (one to operate the crewed boat and a second who may be asked to captain a bareboat). If I have that correct then you are at a minnimum looking for a crewed boat that sleeps 12-14 (including the crew). That is going to be hard to come by. Have you tried to contact any charter yacht brokers directly? You might try Virgin Islands Crewed Yacht Caribbean Charters in the USVI and BVI


----------



## RealityCheck (Jun 2, 2007)

You may want to consider doing a flotilla type cruise with probably 3 boats each with a skipper and possibly an additional crew do any additional support functions such as cooking.

How long of a charter are you looking at? Hope everyone is 100% compatible! That appears to be a lot of personalities to attempt to combine into one vacation let alone on one boat. One of the crew may need to be a mental health counselor and medic.

You may want to put out an advanced itinerary to "alert" others....... well so we can give you more room....


----------

